# doinker elite stabilizer



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

why does most of the pros shoot with doinker stabilizer are they that 
better then easton stabilizer thank you


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If you throw the X10 out of the mix IMHO...... YES.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I've tried a lot of different Stabs and the Doinker carbon Elite does the best job with my bow. I found other stabs that also hold nicely but they had quite a bit more flex, and waiting for them to settle shortens my already small shot window. :wink: The Doinker is thin also which is nice on a windy Field course.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

I have not been a fan of the Doinkers, something about the feel of the shot afterwards has turned me off. I originaly shot Eastons but now I shoot the Control Freak series and love the adjustability of them. I did however get to play with the new fuse competition stab the other day and it was very nice.

Scott


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Po_Boy said:


> I have not been a fan of the Doinkers, something about the feel of the shot afterwards has turned me off. I originaly shot Eastons but now I shoot the Control Freak series and love the adjustability of them. I did however get to play with the new fuse competition stab the other day and it was very nice.
> 
> Scott


I have heard about that one:zip:


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have heard about that one:zip:


I might know a place where it is available:wink:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have heard about that one:zip:


Holding out on us are you? :nono:


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*Doinker*

I expect you will see lots of opinions regarding your question.

I certainly prefer the Doinker systems although others can also work well. Something abut the ability of such an active stabilizer design to absorb the frequency of vibration as the shot is fired. The moment of stability is increased during the launch of the arrow. Hence, accuracy (repeatability) is enhanced. You may have to try several weight and/or length extension combinations to determine what will work best for you to balance your movement while you aim. 

Try several and make your own decision.

Good luck.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Po_Boy said:


> I might know a place where it is available:wink:


All I need is a couple side rods....I have an X10 and another on the way:wink:


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> All I need is a couple side rods....I have an X10 and another on the way:wink:


I might just have to look for some side rods and see whats just lying around. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Po_Boy said:


> I might just have to look for some side rods and see whats just lying around. :wink:


Well if you find a side rod or three....

you know who to call:wink:


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

Spill it BH. 

What do you know about the FUSE that the rest of us Joes don't?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

AZarcherybandit said:


> Spill it BH.
> 
> What do you know about the FUSE that the rest of us Joes don't?


:zip: Probably a lot that you Joes don't know.:wink:


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

Enlighten us.

Or at least enlighten me. PM?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

AZarcherybandit said:


> Enlighten us.
> 
> Or at least enlighten me. PM?


I am not at liberty to release any info that I know....and yes I do know a little:wink:

But then again I don't have any ties to Hoyt...Easton...Fuse....so for the right bribe I may give up a little info.:secret:


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

We have the 2008 Fuse catalogue...the Fuse long rod is like a Doinker long rod, with added fuse shockrods at the base. It is nothing like the X10.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Xs24-7 said:


> We have the 2008 Fuse catalogue...the Fuse long rod is like a Doinker long rod, with added fuse shockrods at the base. It is nothing like the X10.


Why you have to spoil my fun


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

why is a x10 stabilizer liked by a lot of shooters


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Why you have to spoil my fun


I knew that much. I've already shot one. BH made it sound like he had some other hidden info about the stab.

Is there anything else BH?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

AZarcherybandit said:


> I knew that much. I've already shot one. BH made it sound like he had some other hidden info about the stab.
> 
> Is there anything else BH?


Nothing really that I have heard. I was just having fun stringing you all along. If there was really an X10 replacement I wouldn't have just bought another X10.:wink:

I know that one company bought an X10 and cut it apart :faint: to find out how Easton put it together and to figure out how to make one but after hearing about the Fuse he stopped production....I will have to get back in his ear to start production again.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

redman said:


> why is a x10 stabilizer liked by a lot of shooters


If I told you I would have to kill you....

Honestly...it is kind of hard to explain. You know how you find something and it is just right for you and your style? Well that is how the X10 is for me....the only other piece of gear I have or ever had that I like or must have more is my Pro Tuner (and the Tuner on my S4 has been on my target bows since 1999 or so, yes the sameone and I got it used)

The only bow I have put an X10 on that I didn't like it on was an Apex 7. They just didn't feel right together to me. But I like a really stiff stabilizer and the X10 fits the bill. It isn't very heavy by itself but with the weights I can get it to balance perfect (for me). Like I said it is hard for me to put into words why I like it or what it is about the rod that makes it great. But I know that no matter what I have tried since I bought my first one in 1998 I ALWAYS come back to the X10....and I have tried just about every rod on the market other then the Doinker multi rod


----------

